# FROM MARK: Have you EVER seen this message?



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Please respond, even if you haven't seen this:

Tonight in testing, I saw the standard OTA loss message that said this:

Channel 12-37 Not Found. Please Wait or Channel Up/Down.

Have any of you ever seen this message referring to a totally whacked channel number like this? If so, if you can remember, please post what channel number you saw, and circumstances around when you saw it (I know that's asking a lot...)


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Sniff, sniff. Smells like another memory corruption hit to me. Like the one time I got a Mr. Blinky Info for channel 107-00.

IMNSHO, it's probably a waste of effort to try to track down all these intermittents until Eldon figures out memory management and protection. Log 'em here for sure, but your time is too valuable to chase this junk.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

Sub channel 37? Wow! I've never seen anything like that, at least as far as whacked channel numbers go. The only ones I've seen are the 77-0 UNK ones and where one OTA channel gets mapped to another, ie., PBS got mapped to the CBS channel once....


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

The whackiest channel number I ever get is when the warning conflict screen comes up it will _sometimes_ advise me, not always, the conflicting timer event is on channel number 269. I have no idea where that channel number comes from. 

Sounds to me like you have a new bug in your latest software beta, Mark.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I got this last night when I had 2 satellite back to back timers set to fire, but left the 921 tuned to an OTA channel before the timers fired. As expected, the 2nd satellite timer didn't fire, and the 921 got stuck trying to switch from the OTA tuner to the 2nd Sat tuner.

Simon - I agree. This certainly looks like the memory got corrupted when the tuners tried to switch over, and I have reported my thoughts on this in great length. Other interesting things happened after I got the message as well, but those aren't as relavent to this discussion.

Don - I've seen the mystery channel 269 many a time on the timer conflict screen as well. I think it's a byproduct of using the triple timer conflict management code to detect the conflict between 2 timers, not 3. My opinion is that there needs to be a dual OTA timer conflict management screen that is separate from the triple timer conflict screen to resolve that issue.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

I have never noticed this, but I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Jim Kosinsky (Jul 20, 2003)

I have seen something like this..I think the channel that came up for me was 45-37..it was stuck there on a black screen trying to acquire this non-existant channel and had occured when two simultaneous sat timers were supposed to go off, but neither did. Havent seen it since.


----------



## H2OSkier (Jan 20, 2004)

I did see a very similar message last night. I believe I was trying to select a local channel in the 8000 series.

Ken


----------



## alexbgr (Dec 8, 2003)

I saw this for channel 8-37 after completing a recording on OTA HD on 8.1 and tried to change channel using the "Browse" function on the remote. Had to reboot to recover.


----------

